# Blank screen and not turn on



## darkoverde (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello.

I'm using FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p1 with Xorg, GDM and Xfce on my laptop Dell Latitude 3440. Everything works well, except by one detail: everytime i lock the screen and its turn off or it blanks after programed time, I can press any key on keyboard or move the touchpad, but the screen dont turns on.

The way I discovered to solve was press Ctrl+Alt+F{1..8} to go to console and Ctrl+Alt+F9 to go back to graphic mode. This way the screen turns on.

How can i solve this trouble? Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## the3ajm (Jan 28, 2021)

I would check in xfce power settings and make sure that the display never blanks out you can toggle it left to disable right for max time. I'm not sure if it's related to xscreensaver not installed but I just disable the blanking altogether since when I close the lid the display will turn off by itself.


----------



## darkoverde (Jan 28, 2021)

the3ajm said:


> I would check in xfce power settings and make sure that the display never blanks out you can toggle it left to disable right for max time. I'm not sure if it's related to xscreensaver not installed but I just disable the blanking altogether since when I close the lid the display will turn off by itself.



I confess i hadn't thought that. But solved my trouble.

No need to turn off the screen. I always use laptop on energy. Battery only when the power goes out.

Thanks.


----------

